# How to Brush your Dog's Teeth



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

My vet sent me this link which is very helpful:
Video: Are You Brushing Your Dog's Teeth Right?
:brushteeth:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Very inspiring! We use a rubber finger tip to "brush" Shama's teeth.


----------



## myownhavanese (Mar 11, 2017)

At what age do you start brushing their teeth? I thought I read not until their adult teeth are in...is that correct?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

myownhavanese said:


> At what age do you start brushing their teeth? I thought I read not until their adult teeth are in...is that correct?


My vet had me start as soon as I brought my puppies home, starting with a soft washcloth and moving up to a very soft bristle brush as they got use to it and their mouths got large enough to accommodate a brush. I use very soft toddle toothbrushes for my dogs.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles mouth is small so I use a toddler toothbrush. I use a Oral B electric toothbrush on Scout. He loves it! I tried using it on Truffles and she went crazy! Scout also loves the CET vanilla mint toothpaste. After I brush his teeth he won't leave the bathroom until I give him a little toothpaste on my finger. Truffles on the other hand takes off running!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles mouth is small so I use a toddler toothbrush. I use a Oral B electric toothbrush on Scout. He loves it! I tried using it on Truffles and she went crazy! Scout also loves the CET vanilla mint toothpaste. After I brush his teeth he won't leave the bathroom until I give him a little toothpaste on my finger. Truffles on the other hand takes off running!


My guys' reward for tooth brushing is a dollop of tooth paste from my finger before and after. None of them LIKE the brushing, but they all tolerate it, and love the toothpaste! And the vet has told me that alyhough brushing is the best, just getting the toothpaste in their mouths helps a lot, because of the enzymes.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been trying to brush Chico's teeth since the second day that he came home with us. My breeder recommended starting right away to get him use to the process for when his adult teeth came in. I have a difficult time trying to brush his back teeth. They seem so tiny and he doesn't have a lot of patience with the process but he is tolerating it more as time goes on. I just keep persisting and hoping that eventually Ill be able do it. I use a very small cat tooth brush that I purchased long ago and was never able to use on my kitties. If you think dogs are difficult...don't try a cat!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I made a finger "condom"for my pointer finger out of some thin terry cloth from an old washcloth. It works very well for me. I like being able to feel exactly where I am in her mouth. I use the CET poultry flavored toothpaste. I don't think Luci loves doing this but she is willing. She likes the toothpaste. 
Since I got my puppy, Bella, I have been doing hers also just to get her used to it. I don't do much scrubbing because I want her to have a happy experience and the baby teeth will soon be gone. 
My grandchildren are a bit horrified that I call it a condom but that describes it well. 😁


----------

